# contax 167mt lithium battery



## aghaleb (Dec 2, 2006)

hello, does any body know how to change the lithium battery on a contax 167mt camera? thanks


----------



## Michael Humle (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to TPF!
Your camera uses a capacitor internally powerd by 2 CR2 lithium batteries to provide backup power to the LCD panels in case the main battery has to be changed mid-roll. If the capacitor gives out, the batteries are replaceable only at the factory or licensed repair station.


----------

